
Google Compute Engine Ranked #1 in Price-Performance by Cloud Spectator - Sami_Lehtinen
https://cloudplatform.googleblog.com/2017/06/Google-Compute-Engine-ranked-1-in-price-performance-by-Cloud-Spectator.html
======
uji
All vendors are trying to lock-in in their cloud ecosystem and differences
between their service offerings makes it very difficult to run same benchmarks
on all of them. This put customers in dilemma: which vendor to use or if they
should migrate to other.

